

Dropcanvas - An extremely simple file sharing site. - Trufa
http://www.dropcanvas.com/

======
Trufa
It was brought to my attention by this post:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/tsji4/i_built_a_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/tsji4/i_built_a_new_website_that_i_think_reddit_will/)

I hope you enjoy it I thought the UI was superb!

~~~
cyberbet9
Thank you. Been working on it 6 months straight.

------
achristoffersen
That's really intuitive and simple. Love it... This for small things like
pictures and documents, ge.tt for big things.

~~~
cyberbet9
I have a 5gb file size limit.

------
DigitalSea
An app so good at the time of writing this it doesn't even load. Looks like
the site has been Reddit DDOS'd, haha.

------
brewerhimself
I came to HN to share this same link! Props to cyberbet of r/technology.

~~~
cyberbet9
thank you, but reddit banned me. I think reddit is in bed with imgur.

